# Talk about OVERKILL



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Kim Jong Un had his uncles aids executed using anti aircraft machine guns!! How is that for an execution? I think he is a little rolly polly troll that needs a good ass whoopin!! I would love to see him get his ass handed to him by someone one day. Maybe a military member that is afraid he might be next just walk up and put one behind his ear.. http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...ution-kim-jong-un-north-korea-_n_4498996.html


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

He was drunk!! That explains everything! The silly things we do while drinking.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

It just amazes me that he has so much power that someone would follow that drunk order.. I guess if you don't follow it, you will be at the wrong end of the AAA....


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

So he accused his Uncle of substance abuse and ordered him executed while drunk. Is he preparing to enter politics over here? He has great potential.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No question as to the outcome, I suppose.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> No question as to the outcome, I suppose.


Was the gunner drinking?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Mish said:


> Was the gunner drinking?


I would hope so! That would be a sight you wouldn't want to remember in the morning.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PrepConsultant said:


> I would hope so! That would be a sight you wouldn't want to remember in the morning.


I wouldn't think there would be much to remember.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The New York Times article linked from PrepConsultant's HuffPo article does a pretty good job of explaining the whole mess.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/24/world/asia/north-korea-purge.html?pagewanted=all

If true, this could be kind of fun to watch over the next few months.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Squabbling over how to divert more of the impoverished "Workers Paradise" into their own pockets instead of the other guys this guy has a future in the DNC!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

They need to book him on Jerry Springer.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Absolute power corrupts absolutely.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Mish said:


> He was drunk!! That explains everything! The silly things we do while drinking.


why did you order a attack on south Korea???

hic* aww it's all good bro, I was drunk.. hic*


----------

